#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Как Сакья Пандита лечил сына Чингиз-хана

## Нандзед Дорже

Нашел вот историю о том, как Сачен Кунга Нингпо лечил сына Чингиз-хана Угедэя. Источник - монгольская рукопись 17-го века "Шара-туджи":




> В некоторых сочинениях [рассказывается, что] Угэдэй-хаган, когда заболела у него нога, отправил посла к сакьякскому 47 пандиту: “Если не придешь, отправлю много воинов, тангутский народ испытает мучение. Великий грех будет. Если то ведаешь — приди”. Посол тот дошел и свои слова сказал. Затем [Сакья Пандита] сказал: “Я спрошу у одного великого ламы”, — и отправил посланца. Лама тот подал посланцу одну вошь, одну щепотку земли и одну ладанку с мощами [и] ничего не сказал. Лама спросил [у посланца]: “Что повелел святой лама мой?”. Посланец ответил: “Ответных слов нет. Эти три дал”. Сакья Пандита, взяв, посмотрел: “Земля эта значит то, что я умру. Вошь это значит то, что, когда она меня кусала, я говорил: «Отправлюсь-ка я». Мощи это значат, что среди монголов распространится учение. Коли умереть, так умру, коли стать жертвой, так стану. Да распространится учение среди монголов”. Так говоря, пришел. Угэдэй-хаган встретил в местности Эрибаин Хухэ Усун. Когда Угэдэй-хаган ногу свою показал, то Пандита повеление дал: “В прежнем перерождении, когда родился сыном Индийского хагана, во время постройки храма, вследствие того, что копали землю и рубили деревья, духи-владыки земли были обеспокоены. Благодаря тому, что строил храм, ныне родился сыном Чингиса”. Говоря так, он вознес жертву — дорму четырехрукому Махакале, 51 и больной тут же исцелился. И хаган и весь монгольский и китайский народ, благоговея, приняли учение.

----------


## Бато

Где-то читал беседу ученика с Учителем, в ней ученик спрашивал - есть ли необходимость уходить к монголам, Учитель сказал, что есть - иначе монгольское войско придет.

Вот оно значит как было.

----------


## Маша_ла

> Нашел вот историю о том, как Сачен Кунга Нингпо лечил сына Чингиз-хана Угедэя.


Только как правильно сказано в названии темы, это Сакья Пандита был, а не Сачен Кунга Нингпо.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Сорри, болен сильно и слаб, вот вся рукопись, кому интересно:

http://slil.ru/25421567

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

А вот комментарии к рукописи "Шара-туджи":

http://slil.ru/25421582

----------


## Yukko

С http://vostlit.info/ похоже.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Да, просто я хотел поделиться чем-то совершенно конкретным, а не отправлять людей в "плавание" по сайту :Smilie: ))

----------


## Yukko

Кстати, так как на сайте встроенного поиска нет, тексты по определённой теме можно искать так: в гугле "запрос site: vostlit.info".

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Это конечно же все хорошо, да вот дело было немного по другому.

В книге "История Тибета" (современная книга), что я переводил с тибесткого во время учебы в Университете (Вост. факультет БурГосУнив), было написано что Сачен Кунга Нингпо сам отправился к Угэдэю, видя складывавшуюся на тот момент политическую и военную ситуацию - Великая Монгольская Империя (самая величайшая империя мира (до сих пор никто не превзошел)) с одной стороны и слабый на тот момент Тибет. 
Сачен Кунга Нингпо что бы усилить сакьяскую партию отправился в Монголию, заручился поддержкой Хана и почти на сто лет Сакья была доминирующей в Тибете (в политическом контексте). Собственно когда Пагба Лама даровал Ванг Хеваджры хану Хубилаю, то Хубилай в качестве подношения подарил ему Тибет (ну и пару ещё тройку монгольских дивизий, что бы другие не возникали). Вот как все это было.
Это согласуется с другими историческими источниками и вообще со здравым смыслом.
Хотя мы сами монголы при этом все же стали Карма Кагью (Кармапа II постарался). И уже через сто лет передали власть в Тибете Кармапе.
Уже в 16-17 веке тоже самое мы сделали передав (подарив) Тибет Далай Ламе.
Эх, где те времена когда мы были вольны казнить (устраивать всяким слабым народам монгольское иго) или миловать (раздаривать Тибет и др. страны тому кто нам приглянулся).

Вот этот эпизод из того же текста -
|53| После того младший брат его Хубилай Сэцэн, родившийся в год свиньи, на сорок шестом году жизни в год обезьяны воссел на ханский престол. Летом, пребывая в городе Шанду Кэйбун Хурду, зимой в городе Ихэ Дайду, четырех народов не допуская до потрясений, восьми границ не колебля, установил всеобщее спокойствие и счастье. Тогда младший племянник Сакья Пандиты по имени Мати Даваджа 52 в возрасте |54| 13 лет, родившийся в год огня-овцы, прибыл в сопровождении своего дяди. Когда этому Мати Даваджа было тридцать лет, супруга священного Хубилай Сэцэн-хагана Цамбуй Гоа-хатун сказала: “Этот Мати Даваджа подобен святому моему ламе [Сакья Пандите], от него получу я посвящение “Идам Цокту |55| Джи Вачир” (Т. е. охраняющий, блистательный Джи-Вачир.). 53 Так Цамбуй-хатун доложила об этом хагану, и он, посвящение приняв, преподнес титул “Номун хаган Пагба лама”. Сэцэн-хаган, проводя религиозные правила с десятью добродетелями, 54 в землях своих спокойствием и благоденствием наслаждаясь, славясь во всех сторонах света под именем “Вращающего |56| тысячу золотых колес Чакраварти Сэцэн-хагана”, тридцать шесть лет на ханском престоле пребывал и скончался на восемьдесят втором году жизни в год земли-обезьяны.

***
"Джи Вачир" здесь ничто иное как Хеваджра

----------

